# Fonts in .mobi format



## Schrody (Jan 25, 2014)

So, apparently .mobi format doesn't support any "different" font, just some regular (like Times New Roman). Problem is, I want my title to be in the Old English Text MT. It works and looks great in Word, but when I format it to .mobi, it looks like some regular font. Does anybody know any hack or something so it could be as original (in Word)? Thank you!


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know if this would work or not, but you could try using photoshop (maybe even paint) to make an image of the text and then insert the completed image into the word document at the title page instead of typing it. Though doing that might end up looking cheesy if it's not done well. I think Amazon accepts pictures in a word document, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 25, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I don't know if this would work or not, but you could try using photoshop (maybe even paint) to make an image of the text and then insert the completed image into the word document at the title page instead of typing it. Though doing that might end up looking cheesy if it's not done well. I think Amazon accepts pictures in a word document, but I might be wrong.



Yes, you can put pictures when converting to .mobi, and it can look very good, if you know what you're doing.  Thanks for the tip, I would never think of that.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm a master when it comes to circumventing things  There ain't nothin' duct tape and WD-40 won't fix.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 25, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I'm a master when it comes to circumventing things  There ain't nothin' duct tape and WD-40 won't fix.



True, true. Mythbusters proved it


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2014)

I just tried it. My God J, you're *beep* genius. Somebody please give this guy a medal!


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a good way, also you can do screen shots of anything and insert the resultant image.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> That's a good way, also you can do screen shots of anything and insert the resultant image.



That's good advice too; I cropped it with Snipping Tool, saved, and inserted image in the Word, but that was just for rehearsal. The most important thing is that works. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Schrody (Jan 26, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Awesome! I'm happy for you.



Yay! I'm happy too.  I almost give up on my dream to put that font in .mobi he he.  Thanks again.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 26, 2014)

I know more about Smashwords than Amazon, so I'll chock this up to good guesswork. :thumbr:


----------



## Schrody (Jan 27, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I know more about Smashwords than Amazon, so I'll chock this up to good guesswork. :thumbr:



I think formatting is similar for both in some things.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Jan 27, 2014)

You could try creating your .mobi with Calibre.  It gives you the option of embedding the fonts.  It takes a little playing around.
Don't guarrantee it will work but.....

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Schrody (Jan 27, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> You could try creating your .mobi with Calibre.  It gives you the option of embedding the fonts.  It takes a little playing around.
> Don't guarrantee it will work but.....
> 
> David Gordon Burke



But I do convert it with Calibre.  Maybe I should play with it, it could work. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Jan 28, 2014)

Here's a novel idea (no pun intended)  
Create the Title you want in a graphics program.  Photoshop, Coreldraw whatever.  Insert the title.  Done.
Realize that some Kindles handle graphics differently.  My advise...don't make it too big.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Schrody (Jan 28, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> Here's a novel idea (no pun intended)
> Create the Title you want in a graphics program.  Photoshop, Coreldraw whatever.  Insert the title.  Done.
> Realize that some Kindles handle graphics differently.  My advise...don't make it too big.
> 
> David Gordon Burke



Yes, I know that some Kindles can behave differently than others (for example Fire), so I'm trying to find some balance. It's a small picture, literally big just enough to cover all the letters. I tried viewing it only with Calibre E-book viewer, but I suppose it's not that different than Kindle.


----------



## movieman (Jan 30, 2014)

David Gordon Burke said:


> You could try creating your .mobi with Calibre.  It gives you the option of embedding the fonts.  It takes a little playing around.



Embedding fonts in a Kindle file is generally a Really Bad Idea. Assuming they actually display correctly, they override the user's font selection, and that annoys many of us; I've found Kindle ebooks I simply couldn't read because of the horrible font it forced on me.

It's probably OK for the title alone, but make sure it's only embedding that font, and not all the other fonts you're using in the file.

BTW, if you go the image route, check it doesn't look horrible when you set the Kindle app to use a non-white background. If the image background is set to white rather than transparent, I can pretty much guarantee it will. It will probably also look bad if the reader changes the font size.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 30, 2014)

It's just for a title


----------

